# Free e-book!



## Templar (Aug 20, 2011)

Shameless, aren't I?

I put my first novel up on Smashwords and Kindle almost a week ago, and figured that rather than trying to convince you guys to buy it (because no-one has ever come on here and done that before!) I'd give it away to you for free as a thank-you. I may not have been posting here constantly, but I've been reading a fair few threads and gained a lot of tips from them, so it's only fair to say thank-you for that.

If you go to Smashwords.com and look for "Simon and the Wardrobe of Destiny" (or if I can make it work, click on the picture or title below) you can use the coupon code ZD79V to claim a free copy. It runs out on 25th August, but until then you can have as many free copies as you like. Feel free to repost the coupon code wherever you like, or to whoever you think may enjoy a copy, I really don't mind.







"Simon and the Wardrobe of Destiny"
A tale of wizards, war and some seriously peculiar furniture.


Also available on Amazon.


----------



## Perpetual Man (Aug 20, 2011)

Downloaded! (But not quite on the e-reader yet.)

Thank you very much for such a generous offer Templar, I look forward to reading your book.


----------



## Templar (Aug 20, 2011)

No problem at all Perpetual Man. I hope you enjoy it, I really do.


----------



## Quick Ben (Aug 20, 2011)

Downloaded as well! Thanks. Look forward to reading it.


----------



## Vertigo (Aug 20, 2011)

I have downloaded it thanks very much for the free offer. 

And though it sounds interesting I'm afraid it will have to fight it out with the rest of my TBR pile. It will certainly get read sometime but I can't promise when 

Incidentally have your registered an ISBN for it, I couldn't find one?


----------



## Templar (Aug 20, 2011)

I have no issues with it sitting in a to be read pile - I'm well aware many people won't be able to read it all in one go, just as I'm well aware that success in writing is very much a marathon, not a sprint. I'm just hoping enough people on here do get to read it, partially because I'd like their feedback (be it good or bad, be it in private or a public review, doesn't bother me because I know it is almost certainly going to be much more constructive from the Fantasy fans/Fantasy writers on here than from Joe public) and partially because It's nice to think it is on someone's TBR list rather than gathering e-dust on a server somewhere.

I do have an ISBN for it, though it seems not to have appeared on Smashwords. It is 978-1-4660-5129-4, but I have no idea why it isn't showing it.

I am rather amused that at the time of writing this 43 people have viewed this thread, yet only 3 have taken up the offer of a free book with literally no strings attached. Even accounting for half the views being by me or a Google-Bot somewhere, there's still either a lot of suspicion about my motives in doing this, or the cover really isn't as enticing as I thought it was!


----------



## Mouse (Aug 20, 2011)

Templar, when I offered my book as a free download (still is available as a free download, by the way ) I don't think one person in the thread said they'd _actually_ download it. So the fact that you have Perp, Ben and Vertigo all saying they've downloaded yours, sounds pretty damn good to me, regardless of how many page views this thread has.

I won't be downloading it simply because I don't like reading things off a screen and I don't own an e-reader. 

(Ellis is a super pretty name!)


----------



## Templar (Aug 20, 2011)

That's a very good point Mouse, and thanks very much for pointing out your previous experience. I'm the kind of hoarder that would probably download the PDF anyway, ready to stick on an e-reader if and when I got one. But then I'm always up for a freebie, no matter how pointless, useless or obscure it may be. I'm also not really expecting people to say they've downloaded it at all - I can keep track on that on Smashwords anyway.

I'm not sure I've ever considered the name "pretty", but thanks for the compliment anyway!


----------



## Mouse (Aug 20, 2011)

It's a lovely name. 

I know what you mean about freebies, I picked up a free shower water meter thingy (see, I don't even know what it is!) just because it was free.


----------



## thaddeus6th (Aug 20, 2011)

I've 'bought' this (it's weird clicking the 'buy' button and not getting charged).

Not my usual fare (I've only read a few Discworld books) but look forward to giving it a read


----------



## HareBrain (Aug 21, 2011)

Just pointing out a possible formatting issue: from page 5 onwards (when the story actually starts) of the Online reading (HTML)/view 15% sample, the line spacing goes haywire and the lines partially overwrite each other. This is fixed if you select a line spacing value from the menu on the left, but anyone who doesn't happen to spot this will get a bad first impression.


----------



## Templar (Aug 21, 2011)

Really? Awww man!! That's the Smashwords' grinder that has done that. I had no idea. Thanks very much for letting me know - I'll see what I can do about it.


----------



## Perpetual Man (Aug 21, 2011)

Mouse said:


> Templar, when I offered my book as a free download (still is available as a free download, by the way ) I don't think one person in the thread said they'd _actually_ download it. So the fact that you have Perp, Ben and Vertigo all saying they've downloaded yours, sounds pretty damn good to me, regardless of how many page views this thread has.



I'm not sure when you offered it Mouse, but I missed the thread, or it was when I was away from Chrons. (I would have downloaded it, honest! - I did buy a copy though )



HareBrain said:


> Just pointing out a possible formatting issue: from page 5 onwards (when the story actually starts) of the Online reading (HTML)/view 15% sample, the line spacing goes haywire and the lines partially overwrite each other. This is fixed if you select a line spacing value from the menu on the left, but anyone who doesn't happen to spot this will get a bad first impression.



It seems to work okay on the Kindle. (I hope.)

Do we have a thread on Chrons with a list of books published by members either self published by the  professional publishers?

It might be nice to see them all together.


----------



## Templar (Aug 21, 2011)

It should work well on Kindle - I spent hours a few weeks ago with the only person I know who owns a Kindle (I myself do not own any kind of e-reader. I'm hoping this book will eventually change this fact!) making sure it was right. I've altered the version on Smashwords so it is a little better, but it still seems to have mangled the HTML version. The PDF looks OK though, as do all the versions I can read without hacking my computer somewhat.

Thanks again for the heads up HB - I don't want a potential customer to have ANY excuse to not buy.

I think you're onto something Perpetual Man. As soon as Mouse mentioned a free book I went to look for it, but searching for "Mouse" and "book" on here doesn't narrow it down much. And neither does hunting through 2,522 old posts...


----------



## thaddeus6th (Aug 21, 2011)

Only just begun the Kindle version, but so far the formatting's absolutely fine.

I concur with those calling for a thread, but wonder whether a board might be preferable. Depends on interest, I suppose.


----------



## Mouse (Aug 22, 2011)

Perpetual Man said:


> I'm not sure when you offered it Mouse, but I missed the thread, or it was when I was away from Chrons. (I would have downloaded it, honest! - I did buy a copy though )



And I will love you forever for that! 



> Do we have a thread on Chrons with a list of books published by members either self published by the  professional publishers?
> 
> It might be nice to see them all together.



That is a very good idea!



Templar said:


> I think you're onto something Perpetual Man. As soon as Mouse mentioned a free book I went to look for it, but searching for "Mouse" and "book" on here doesn't narrow it down much. And neither does hunting through 2,522 old posts...



http://www.sffchronicles.co.uk/forum/528273-the-empress-graves.html It was on page four of press releases. I like this idea of Chronites having a thread to show off our books though.


----------



## Perpetual Man (Aug 22, 2011)

Mouse said:


> And I will love you forever for that!



My pleasure


----------



## Perpetual Man (Aug 25, 2011)

Templar said:


> I think you're onto something Perpetual Man. As soon as Mouse mentioned a free book I went to look for it, but searching for "Mouse" and "book" on here doesn't narrow it down much. And neither does hunting through 2,522 old posts...



Tis done, now let's see if anyone uses it!

http://www.sffchronicles.co.uk/forum/newthread.php?do=newthread&f=347


----------



## thaddeus6th (Sep 1, 2011)

I was just checking to see if it had been rated/reviewed yet (hasn't on Smashwords) and you got a 5 star review on Amazon


----------

